# IPv6 problems



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed IPv6 being the source of problems with the device. I would have sent this back as being too slow, i.e., movies and shows take a minute or two to start; system update check takes 2 minutes; app updates in the Play store never complete. I turned off IPv6 in my router, now everything is instantaneous. In fact, the Starz app just fails completely with IPv6 enabled, but works fine with it disabled.
On native IPv6 dual-stack AT&T fiber for about 3 years (VDSL before that) with no apparent problems. Tried it with no IPv6 firewall active. My only workaround is to disable it in my router (disabling it for ALL my devices) or waiting for a bugfix or a workaround ability to disable it in this device, or it's just too damn slow to keep.


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

IPv6 actually is the source of LOTS of problems. I work in a computer shop and turning off v6 is standard practice on every computer we work on. Chrome won't load the yahoo.com page on stricly v6. You're best solution is just as you suggest- turn it off in the router.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

RePo said:


> IPv6 actually is the source of LOTS of problems. I work in a computer shop and turning off v6 is standard practice on every computer we work on. Chrome won't load the yahoo.com page on stricly v6. You're best solution is just as you suggest- turn it off in the router.


Turns out the TS4K works fine with IPv6 when I turn on wi-fi on the AT&T gateway. IPv6 on my Linksys router works well on wired ethernet, but not so much on wi-fi. It's a pretty lousy first implementation of IPv6 on an old router no longer updated. So although it's not a TiVo problem, it would help to have the IPv6 setting exposed to have a workaround if it's attached to a crappy router like this. I found another workaround: turn on the guest network on the Linksys, it doesn't assign IPv6 addresses. Unfortunately, the guest network hides all my media from VLC. This was never an issue with Roku, since they don't support IPv6.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Well I gave up on the router (Linksys EA6900), it's just broken as far as IPv6 over a wi-fi connection. The DHCPv6 works, it's the forwarding that's broken. I just connected everything direct to the gateway for AT&T fiber, and everything routes & forwards fine. That's my last Linksys. If I had the option to disable IPv6 on the TS4K, I would have been done right there.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I had a huge issue with my sbcglobal email which of course is now yahoo and I simply could not get to email for quite a while.


----------

